# Smallies- Waubay area



## harryo (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi
Looking to get into the smallies around Waubay. What is the best time in the spring? We have the 3rd week of June in mind, so we can also get into some walleyes. I'm trying to set up a trip with my 2 sons and if anyone would care to share a few honey holes feel free to e-mail me @ [email protected] Your info will stay with me!
Thanks


----------

